# quel ipad?



## talisker973 (23 Novembre 2012)

je souhaite acquérir un ipad, entre ipad2, 3, 4, je suis un peu perdu, notamment dans les offres qui ne précisent pas toujours la version. Comment bien choisir?


----------



## Larme (23 Novembre 2012)

Quelques caractéristiques :
iPad 4, appelé iPad avec écran Retina (possède le nouveau port Ligthning, tout petit)
iPad 3, anciennement appelé Nouvel iPad
iPad 2, appelé iPad 2 (sans écran Retina)

Maintenant, la question est quel est ton budget, tu veux avoir le dernier cri ? Ton utilisation ?
Si ton budget le permet, je conseillerais de partir sur l'iPad 3 minimum. Le Retina, c'est plutôt bon.
Maintenant, rien ne vaut un tour dans une boutique (Fnac, AppleStore, etc.) pour voir la différence entre l'iPad 3/4 et l'iPad 2. Est-ce que le Retina est visible pour toi. Pour certains, il n'y a pas de différence... Ou légère...

L'iPad 4, apporte le nouveau port ligthning, et à part ça, on pourrait dire que c'est un iPad 3S. Meilleur processeur et meilleur carte graphique.
L'iPad 3, apporte notamment par rapport à l'iPad 2 l'écran Retina, un meilleur processeur et une meilleure carte graphique.


----------



## talisker973 (23 Novembre 2012)

merci, ça conforte ce que je pensais


----------



## Lauange (24 Novembre 2012)

Très satisfait de mon iPad 2 32 acheté en janvier de cette année.


----------



## Tox (24 Novembre 2012)

Les trois font la même chose et le font bien. 

Le Retina est un plus pour la lecture. 

L'iPad 3 est aussi puissant que le 2, mais avec un affichage Retina (ce qui est déjà une prouesse). 

L'iPad 4 écrase tous les terminaux mobiles en terme de puissance de calcul, mais pour l'instant, cette puissance n'est pas utilisée par les logiciels. Nul doute par contre que des applications tirant parti du A6x sortent peu à peu...


----------

